# FS: 3 Gulper Catfish ***SOLD***



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

3 Gulpers for $150.

Or if somebody could pick it up in the next week I'd sell as a package:

3 Gulper Catfish (7-8")
65 gallon tank w/ glass lids
black stand/cabinet (custom built)
Rena xP4 Filter
Rena Smart Heater
Coralife strip Light
Koralia 3 Powerhead
Driftwood w/ 3 attached Anubias plants
50 lb bag black 3m sand
Red LED lights

All this for $275 !!!

Approx. 7" long each. 2 females & 1 male. They are currently living happily in a 65 gallon tank. They haven't had live food for months. I've been feeding them Prawns, Tilapia, Halibut, Tuna, Smelts, etc.

Here's a link to some info about them:

Everything You've Ever Wanted To Know About Keeping Gulper Catfish - MonsterFishKeepers.com


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow good price for rare fish!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Kenta said:


> Wow good price for rare fish!


Thanks! I kept the price quite low because I really want to sell the Gulpers together. I would hate to have to split them up because they are always within an inch or 2 of each other. I bought an 8"+ Gulper from Island Pets last year for $200 and that was actually the last time I've seen them for sale at any LFS.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Best to talk to Richard (Richbca). I think his looking for some more.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Best to talk to Richard (Richbca). I think his looking for some more.


I messaged Rich, but he already bought more Gulpers.

I'll try to take a video of the Gulpers when I feed them in the next couple of days & post it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Price is now lowered. 

I haven't had a chance to take a video of them, but if anybody wants to see some photos click on my name & look at my public profile. There are a couple pics of them in my 'Fishes' album. They are 3 of the mid sized Gulpers in the pics (the big 10"+ Gulper passed away).


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd really like to sell these fish  New lower price.

I've really enjoyed having these Gulpers but I'm having another baby so I'm trying to downsize (the bigger my belly gets, the less fun it is to lug buckets of water around for water changes )

Gulper Catfish are great because they're a monster fish that doesn't need a monster sized tank. They will eat literally anything that they can fit into their mouths. There's a posting on MonsterFishkeepers about somebody's 3" Gulper eating their 8" Leichartdi Arowana! Another interesting thing about Gulpers is that they can 'puff up' like pufferfish.

I apologize again for not having photos posted directly on this listing but my computer has been having Photobucket issues recently. As stated in an above post just click on my name, then my public profile, & look at my 'Fishes' photo album to see some photos.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered again.

I can't believe that these awesome fish are such a hard sell.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

From my experience alot of the members here are binners !


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

saw them in person, very nice fish


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

I so wish I had room for these beasts!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhh shoot all these really cool monster fish are going for so cheap and I don't have any money.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think we're all lacking on the same things! "Not enough room/Tanks" + "Not enough money"! =) i think i just spoked for most of us~


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to take down the tank that the Gulpers are in. If somebody could pick it up in the next week I'd sell as a package:

3 Gulper Catfish (7-8")
65 gallon tank w/ glass lids
black stand/cabinet (custom built)
Rena xP4 Filter
Rena Smart Heater
Coralife strip Light
Koralia 3 Powerhead
Driftwood w/ 3 attached Anubias plants
50 lb bag black 3m sand
Red LED lights

All this for $275 !!!


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

what a great price


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is one incredible deal!! Somebody should jump on it! Just the XP4 is about that price!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Would they be safe to put in with my lung fish and arawana?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

gulpers will eat anything that will fit in its mouth..id suggest maybe watching a couple youtube vids first . id say its best just to keep these guys alone. I cant beleive no one has picked this up. Such A great Deal Pam!!!!! Ill try to convince my co-worker over the weekend


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Would they be safe to put in with my lung fish and arawana?


Gulpers actually can be housed with fish. Some are very greedy and eat everything and some know to only eat the food that is dropped from the top of the tank. Depending on what kind of lungfish it is the lungfish could turn around and kill the gulpers. I'd say that if your arrow is 16"+ and has a good temperment then it would be okay, the lungfish I'm not sure about. Arrows stay on top and gulpers usually stay on the bottom so it could work.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well the aro is about 7" and is skiddish exept feeding time and the lung fish is African and is about 9". He dosent come out of his den exept to eat or occasionally say hello seems to leave the other fish alone (I read that lung fish can be aggressive but mine seems ok. If he get aggressive I would have to get a tank divider)


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Well the aro is about 7" and is skiddish exept feeding time and the lung fish is African and is about 9". He dosent come out of his den exept to eat or occasionally say hello seems to leave the other fish alone (I read that lung fish can be aggressive but mine seems ok. If he get aggressive I would have to get a tank divider)


The Gulpers would eat fish that size. The previous owner told me when I bought them that one of the Gulpers had eaten a big Fei Feng. They will eat anything that fits in their mouth & their mouths are very wide.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Too bad. . I like to have wierd fish. It would be hard for me to connvince my bf to allow me to have another tank. I already have 3. I'm not allowed more then that. He's already pissy that I haven't sold my 55 gal. . I can try tho


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya when I had mine he eat a 7" african lungfish so your arrow and lung would be food. Poor lungfish he got past the divider.

@
Pamela, did you already sell my old gulper? Or is he one of the three up for sale?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Pamela, did you already sell my old gulper? Or is he one of the three up for sale?


Unfortunately your old Gulper died.  About 3 months ago I fed the Gulpers a bunch of prawns that turned out to be bad. I lost 3 of my 6 Gulpers to the food poisoning.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Unfortunately your old Gulper died.  About 3 months ago I fed the Gulpers a bunch of prawns that turned out to be bad. I lost 3 of my 6 Gulpers to the food poisoning.


 wow, that sucks sorry for you loss. I really wanted these fish you are selling but like I said no room or money, it's a shame b/c I really liked these catfish. They are really funny. You wouldn't want to trade for an electric eel would you....?


----------

